# Disgaea 4 Complete+ coming to PS4 and Switch



## Izual Urashima (Jun 11, 2019)

I still can't trust a release from NISA, after all the problems that went through games since the beginning of the PS3 era.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

Complete+? Was there a Complete? Are there going be more "pluses" in the future? lol

I like this and all, but why aren't they remastering these in order?


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Ugh what is up with developers these days hardly bringing out new games and just porting and remastering constantly. Stop with treating gamers constantly as fucking cash cows more and more each passing year.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Ugh what is up with developers these days hardly bringing out new games and just porting and remastering constantly. Stop with treating gamers constantly as fucking cash cows more and more each passing year.


Creating HD graphics is super expensive and takes a ton of time. 
Smaller niche devs just can't throw out new stuff like that very well.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 11, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> Creating HD graphics is super expensive and takes a ton of time.
> Smaller niche devs just can't throw out new stuff like that very well.


were you being sarcastic or serious because how can creating a game like Disgae be expensive when it's just constantly re-using textures from previous instalments and not even having 3d models wich is kinda one of the more expensive parts of making a game ?


----------



## anhminh (Jun 11, 2019)

Shit like this is why NIS is about to bankrupting.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Jun 11, 2019)

After I just started playing A Promise Revisited the vita Version) again...

Ah well, waiting in this one the less!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> were you being sarcastic or serious because how can creating a game like Disgae be expensive when it's just constantly re-using textures from previous instalments and not even having 3d models wich is kinda one of the more expensive parts of making a game ?



Generally, I've heard it said that they'll work on smaller shit like ports and put them out in the hopes of getting more money to fund other projects. Just how things can be planned/managed in the entertainment industry.


----------



## chaoskagami (Jun 11, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> Creating HD graphics is super expensive and takes a ton of time.
> Smaller niche devs just can't throw out new stuff like that very well.



Except Disgaea 4 already had HD graphics, dood.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 11, 2019)

Seriously stopped caring for the games after the PC port of 5 debacle. Delay after delay+memory leak+art assets being lower than PS4, nah, miss me with that shit.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jun 11, 2019)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Seriously stopped caring for the games after the PC port of 5 debacle. Delay after delay+memory leak+art assets being lower than PS4, nah, miss me with that shit.


also cutting out features on the pc version


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> If you’ve been wanting more Disgaea goodness, then NIS America is ready to deliver. Joining Disgaea 5 Complete and Disgaea 1 Complete is the newly announced Disgaea 4 Complete+, the definitive edition of the RPG that was initially released for the PlayStation 3. Bringing all previously released DLC and adding new tweaks and quality of life improvements, Disgaea 4 Complete+ will bring the “ultimate” experience to PlayStation 4 and Nintendo Switch when it launches later this fall.



I thought this company was dead?

Also obligatory warning, the fire attack will melt your ps3 (supposedly not really, but look it up yourself.)


----------



## warweeny (Jun 12, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Ugh what is up with developers these days hardly bringing out new games and just porting and remastering constantly. Stop with treating gamers constantly as fucking cash cows more and more each passing year.



You are confusing consoles with the switch.
ps4 is still getting plenty of original titles unlike a certain handheld..


@topic

I want disgaea 2 complete, not 4 ;A;


----------



## raxadian (Jun 12, 2019)

I got a Vita so no thank you.


----------



## DSpider (Jun 12, 2019)

Is that the version with the credits "trimmed" because that translator lady no longer worked with the company? Yeah, XSEED games can get stuffed. Apparently, it's "company policy" to remove people from credits that worked on the game, if that person left the team. How fucked up is that? "Complete+" minus the credits for the people who worked on the game.


----------



## findonovan95 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm pretty excited for this. I never got to play Disgaea 4 so I'll enjoy this on my Switch if I can ever get the money together for it.


----------

